# Medication from UK docs



## lindy_metz (Feb 4, 2004)

Hi, I've been lurking for a couple of days reading posts, feeling immensely relieved that other people have exactly the same worries.







A lot of people have said, "Just ask your doctor about anti-anxiety drugs" but I'd feel awkward taking up my GP's time just to suggest something. I was wondering what other people's doctors' reactions have been. I moved to a new area/new doctor five months ago and explained how my worst attacks were from anxiety rather than what I ate (though going to Pizza Hut is just asking for it







) but he didn't mention anything (even non-medicinal relaxation techniques). Is taking medication considered for only extreme cases? I've had panic attacks and the idea of having to be somewhere every day (at university)is enough to make me anxious now, let alone when I actually start. For now all I want is to be able to go to a weekly art class I've enrolled in without rushing to the toilet all morning (purely out of nerves about being ill) and relying on Immodium (it works great but I became reliant upon it in the past).


----------



## peardrops (Jan 3, 2004)

Hi lindy metz. I too live in the UK. After reading many posts here on how stress can affect IBS I decided to ask my Dr. about medication to relieve the stress. The more I worry about having an attack the more attacks I have! There is definitely a connection between the brain and the gut. Having said that, I can still have a really bad attack for no reason that I can think of. My Dr. has prescribed Mirtazapine which I think is also known as Remeron. It has helped but I still get really anxious about going anywhere. The side effects aren't too bad either. It really increases your appetite and helps you to sleep. I've put on about 20lb in weight. I've been trying to put weight on for years! There are so many different medications you could try and it can be a while before you find one that suits you. I don't think there is a magic pill that will solve everything.The other medication which seems to be working for me is Merbentyl. It's an antispasmodic. I've been on it for 3 weeks now and it has really helped with the pain/bloating and urgency. It reall is a case of trying different meds until you find something that helps you. It might be worth you discussing with your Dr. how you feel and ask him to suggest some medication which could help you cope better with IBS. For those trips out that I cannot avoid I take Lomotil, they are a must have for me.


----------



## sadone (Dec 17, 2003)

hey lindy,doctors aren't always right, and they often miss things...if you feel you would like to try some anti-anxiety medication--bring it up with you doc.i'm continually surprised at how many people are on anti-anxiety or anti-depressant drugs these days (i'm on anti-depressants, but i have been on anti-anxiety drugs before too). so, i'm not as worried about discussing issues of anxiety and depression with people, mind you, i don't bring it up at job interviews! but i definitely load it off on my doctors.







i'm not trying to be a pill-pusher, but if you feel you need to try some drugs to help you deal with your panic attacks and such...don't feel weird about it! everyone's weird these days anyways.


----------



## garywest (Apr 7, 2000)

Hi lindy and folks I hear homeoapthy is popular in UK. Infact the Queen takes homeopathic meds.I was in USA and now I am in India I am on homeopathy since last 2 years and feeling much much better. I mus stress that finding a skilled and experienced homeopath who understand your symptoms of IBS is important. I have posted severalposts before on this BB and there has been quite a heated and sometimes scathing attacks regarding homeopathy. Well there will always be those who are opposed. After all most big pharma companies want their "revenues" coming!Anyways i would liek to knwoyour or your freinds experiences regarding hoemeopathy if at all Willpost later asi gotta work.take careregardsGary


----------



## hells_angels_y2k (Sep 24, 2003)

Don't worry about taking up your doctors time! That is what he is there for. I visit my doc regularly and he tells me to come back in a month. I only saw him Tuesday in fact on emergency and he's put me on Citalopram. I'm also on Half Inderal which is for anxiety and stress and it works a treat!Like I say, don't worry about his time. Your problems is important to you and so is your uni course so go, get it sorted! XxX.


----------



## Linda mac (Feb 24, 2002)

I'm not in the UK (though I was born in Scotland!). Lomotil has changed my life! Apart from infrequent flare-ups if I cheat on food, I am in remission from my IBS-D.When I was still suffering daily, I did get XANAX for panic. I still have it, and carry it with me, but can't remember the last time I had to take it.By all means see your GP about panic meds...that's why they were developed...to help people like us who suffer from those disorders!Be good to yourself, and get the help you need, so that you can go to your classes calm andconfident!Luilu


----------

